
CodeFights thinks competitive programming could become a spectators sport - jsnathan
http://businessinsider.com/codefights-thinks-competitive-programming-can-be-a-spectator-sport-2015-9
======
RedGreenCode
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10270014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10270014)

